# Hill country rut?



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Have they started rutting in the hill country? Specifically the Canyon Lake area? Headed up there this evening for round 4 still trying for my first bow kill. Ive heard a couple folks say they have seen some activity going on but nothing solid, anybody been up that way in the last week or so. All help is appreciated..................Eric


----------



## aggie13_03 (Sep 23, 2010)

I saw a buck running a doe just outside of New Braunfels a couple of days ago. He seemed to be running her pretty hard. I don't hunt in this area so that was only one incident I saw, take it for what it's worth. 

Good luck


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I live just west of New Braunfels and i have yet to see any activity. The does are still running solo or in huge packs. Last night at Buck Fever i talked to some locals i know and it was split 50/50 as far as the rut going on. I have yet to see any hit by cars either around here.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

I hunted Tuesday evening and Wed. morning in Harper. Little bucks pestering the does and cruising the scrape lines there. No running activity, does giving the little guys the cold shoulder, and sending them on their way. Did double up on a couple does about 10 min apart. Should be good next week.-Mike


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

chasing pretty hard out in the our oat field 3 days ago , but they would not touch a piece of corn with all the acorns. Saw 3 mature bucks running does to the point they just layed down. Fredricksberg area


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys. I have yet to see any evidence here this weekend either, saw 3 does yesterday morning on a fly by wouldn't come to the feeder, very little to almost no activity of any type here at all. Starting to get frusterating when I am here corn piles up under the feeders as soon as I leave game cams are snapping shots of nice bucks, kinda strange. Thanks again


----------



## TxAg80 (Apr 17, 2012)

My folks live on the Potter's Creek side of Canyon. They've always got deer, but lately there have been some new bucks cruising through. Does are getting real antsy, and they're seeing some chasing. I'd say it's kicking up.


----------

